# what is the point of of "bottom wire" on a TWC?



## TimTheWiner (Jun 18, 2013)

I have all the hardware I stalked on 6 of my 10 rows (the VSP rows) but planning on doing the 4 top wire cordon rows tomorrow. I was going by the picture below as a guideline and will probably set the top wire at 72" (same height as top pair on VSP rows) but what is the ideal height for the lower wire and what is the point of it? Won't they just grow every which way and then how do the shoots attach to the bottom wire or are they not suppose to? Just don't get the purpose of a lower wire on TWC I guess. The varietals are Marquette, Noiret, La Crescent and Cayuga.


----------



## lawrstin (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not a trellis expert but I would say this is a poor example of VSP. The bottom wire in this case would be for your cordons in VSP, thus allowing the top wires to allow your shoots to grow vertical. I would say the drawing you are using is a modified kniffen trellis not VSP.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 19, 2013)

The pic above is TWC. I already have my VSP done. I am just trying to figure out what a bottom wires purpose serves on a TWC training system.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 19, 2013)

No, the shoots are not attached to the bottom wire. That wire is used as a support to train your trunks up straight. If you are using bamboo stakes in the beginning attach them to the bottom wire to keep the vine upright and stop them from being blown around in the wind.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, that makes sense and I am using bamboo that is approx 32" high (even though the bottom bottom on my VSP is 36", so I'm a few inches short if the wire. So what is keeping the vine upright to get to the top wire then after it reaches the bottom wire. Seems like if I used just a single 6'-8' piece if bamboo it would just climb to the top wire and eliminate the need for a bottom wire righty?


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 19, 2013)

Shockwave, I used a wire from the bottom wire to the top wire for my LaCrescents and Marquettes so the two strongest shoots could be trained efficiently for TWC. I have never seen this done, but it seemed like a good idea to me and it is working very well. I will post a picture when I get a chance.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 19, 2013)

how many acres are we talking, 10, 100, are a 1000...


----------



## grapeman (Jun 19, 2013)

The bottom wire is to help support the vine. A bambo stake is commonly tied to it and the vine trained up from it. I use baling twine tied from the bottom wire to the top wire and wind the shoot arount it as they grow to form a straighter trunk when small.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> how many acres are we talking, 10, 100, are a 1000...


 You can tell you are from Texas thinking big. He has part of an acre in his vineyard.


----------



## GEM (Jun 19, 2013)

The bottom wire is often used to carry the drip irrigation on. It is also used to tie the bamboo or other pole too while the trunk is developing so that it goes up straight. Once the main trunk is identified, it is usually tied to the stake a couple of places to keep it secure.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess used as an irrigation wire makes sense as well. I just assumed have an extra long bamboo stake going to the top wire and eliminate the bottom completely, but I suppose it DOES make sense to tie the trunk to it since it will be so talk, especially while younger/thin. And yes it's I only 1/10 acre with 120 vines (48 top wire cordon).


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 22, 2013)

Here' how I'm training LaCrescents to TWC.


----------

